# Cyclone State Smoker



## jw3s (Jan 16, 2010)

Newbie from Iowa
 ive finally started to get into this wonderful sport. I just got an electric Brinkmann because i live an apartment and cant have gas or wood fires on the deck. 
Ive done some of the usual stuff like ribs, butts, chicken. im really excited to try some of the stuff ive seen on this site. beef sticks, fatties, meatloaf ect.
Ive come to love is forum, this is so so much information and pretty little amount of shat talking. 

GO Cyclones!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcats322 (Jan 16, 2010)

Let a fellow Cyclone be the first to welcome you!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 16, 2010)

OH NO!!!!, ABSOULUTYLY NO INVATION OF THIS HAWKEYE NATION!!!!!

Glad both ya found us, I will TRY to be nice,for now,till that coach of yours gets things straightened out. shouldn't take long.

Where ya from in this great state JW?


----------



## jw3s (Jan 16, 2010)

i live in Ames (the center of the state). i grew up in Indianola


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 16, 2010)

cool, I'm in Nevada


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

*How to post Qview to Forum:*

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome from Des Moines


----------



## dieselbear (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad to have you...
I guess someone has to support the other team!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Go Hawks,,,,,,   from Sioux City, Ia....


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

That (among many other reasons) is why this site is so great!
Sounds like you are loving the smoker, keep up the good smokes!


----------



## new vision (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from "T H E H A W K E Y E S T A T E".  Cyclones are welcomed.


----------



## seenred (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you're here.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

First off welcome Jw3 to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## etcher1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## treegje (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## ermot (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome from Indianola.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - Glad to have you here with us


----------



## jw3s (Jan 18, 2010)

My hometown. I miss I-TOWN.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 18, 2010)

Howdy & welcome aboard!!


----------



## tcounts (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## meateater (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## jdt (Jan 19, 2010)

another des moines welcome to ya


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## chainsaw (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome. our son is at ISU go 'Clones!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome from another Iowan....way up North in Osage!
Glad to have you on the forum.

GO HAWKS!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## reichl (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyclones!

I too am currently living in ames.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. I'm glad to know that apt. living hasn't slowed down your fun in smoking. Share the wealth with the folks next door and they'll love you for smoking. It's all good my friend.


----------



## jw3s (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks all for the love. ive learned so much from yall already. im ready for it two warm up so i can really get some smoking done.


GO CYCLONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warthog (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bbqmaverick (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from the big town of Lacona.


----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## speuboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Guys I don't know about being so nice to a cyclone but whatever. I live in Ames and have to live around these confused people everyday so i guess i could get along with one on this great site i mean my wife graduated from ISU and i sitll love her.


----------



## jw3s (Jan 22, 2010)

Webster defines an IOWA fan as an "Idiot Out Wandering Around" 

lol
just in fun

but really its in the book.


----------

